# Lizards > Chameleons >  Exo Terra Explorarium

## Tash

So the other day I was getting supplies and daydreaming over all the amazing animals at my local reptile store and I saw they had a hanging mesh enclosure with a Chameleon hanging out inside. It was such a neat enclosure and I had never seen anything like it before. The guy at the shop said that he didn't believe you could find it locally anymore because they didn't sell well but they were great to use. I did some digging and found one for sale on Amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A3PEW61HHAZVAO

Does anyone have experience with these as a set up? Opinions? How have I never heard of these before? Everyone I know just uses glass and I feel like this is ingenious. If I ever decide that I want to finally get myself that chameleon that I have been wanting for the past decade, I may consider this if it has positive reviews from people who have actually used it.

----------


## The Golem

There's a store here that sells them too. I could see it being convenient if you want to have your reptile outside in the summer for a short period but some drawbacks as permanent home: 
no way to control heat and humidity
plastic floor doesn't look like it would support water bowl or hide.

----------


## Tash

That's a good point. The dish they had set up was hanging off of his fixture on the inside. Keeping heat and humidity would be an obvious issue. Thanks!

----------


## Jhill001

Looks really cool. I'd say it depends on the type of chameleon. Veiled Chams for example can tolerate a wide range of humidity levels. My biggest concern would be where the heck I'd put the basking spot and how I'd accomplish it.

----------

